
Photo of Silicon Valley tech executives doctored to include women: report - jchanimal
https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/448266-tech-titans-photo-doctored-to-include-women-report
======
gk1
Buried half-way into the article:

> "Both of the women CEOs were reportedly at the event, their respective press
> teams told Newsweek."

------
sbenitoj
This is non-news

------
mindgam3
Previous discussion, which was flagged for some reason, perhaps anti-Buzzfeed
bias:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20168340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20168340)

